# Dollar Store Skull Corpsing with Toilet Paper and Glue



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey all,
Here's the second in the dollar store cheap skull corpsing series. In this one we use toilet paper, glue, some paint and a bit of wood stain.






Cheers,
ET


----------

